# Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

Which do u think is better ive been shown the old school method which is a big ol pump or 2 or 3 pump set up. Dont now any thing about 3 pump setup so please give me sum info


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (FULLE LOADED)*

ttt


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (FULLE LOADED)*

3 Pump is overkill for any application on a vr6. How much power do you plan to make?


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (nycvr6)*

was looking at around 550whp 
i spoke to rich at eip and three pump set up was what he offered to me for anything close to 600


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (FULLE LOADED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FULLE LOADED* »_was looking at around 550whp 
i spoke to rich at eip and three pump set up was what he offered to me for anything close to 600 

Thats because you need 3 pumps to feed 550whp
when you use an FMU..... pressure should approach ~200psi.
if you intend to make 550whp. go with large injectors: ~650cc
ballpark. A single Walbro 255lph will feed these.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (Jefnes3)*

ive got 72lb inj and im going stand alone managment 
i didnt research the walboro pump but can it feed 72lb inj


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (FULLE LOADED)*

If you want big power, run a cell, and a aeromotive 1000 pump. You will need a -10 line to the pump, -8 to the rail, and ideally a aeromotive filter before and after the pump. This have proven itself to at least be good for 577whp, i know this for sure


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (nycvr6)*

A buddy and i actually discussed this setup 
but was thinking of why a three pump would have been suggested
chances are i will be running this setup (aeromotive)
thanks justin


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (FULLE LOADED)*

I went this way
















The new fuel system is in, consisting of 3 Bosch inline High flow pumps
















And a custom machined Distribution block.









3 Bosch Motorsports pumps with Aeromotive 100micron stailess filters before and a 10 micron fabric filter after, -10 in -6 to -10 after the distribution block, to rail to custom made Aeromotive FPR -6 return.....
I have been told overkill, but I have also researched and tried both the single Aeromotive a1000 and their billet belt drive.......I plan to go back to the belt drive when I switch over to Alchohol next year


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (FYGTBUG)*

Although a very sweet setup, Darren know my opinion on that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_Although a very sweet setup, Darren know my opinion on that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well we'll see how it goes on the dyno next week.......







LOL


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (nycvr6)*

was looking at this setup on your post looks








but i was thinking if u have three pumps isnt that three things that can go wrong. I was thinking about just *1* big ol pump 
especially if it can feed it more than enough










_Modified by FULLE LOADED at 4:51 AM 5-7-2004_


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (nycvr6)*

Bump for a nice fuel setup though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by FULLE LOADED at 4:50 AM 5-7-2004_


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (FULLE LOADED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FULLE LOADED* »_was looking at this setup on your post looks








but i was thinking if u have three pumps isnt that three things that can go wrong. I was thinking about just *1* big ol pump 
especially if it can feed it more than enough









_Modified by FULLE LOADED at 4:51 AM 5-7-2004_

True, but you can also look at it the other way, each pump is good for 500hp, if one fails the other 2 still flow plenty, hell if 2 fail one will still hold up enough to keep you safe.... I have each pump running it's its own fused relay and power source.......


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (FYGTBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FYGTBUG* »_
True, but you can also look at it the other way, each pump is good for 500hp, if one fails the other 2 still flow plenty, hell if 2 fail one will still hold up enough to keep you safe.... I have each pump running it's its own fused relay and power source.......

This is exactly why i believe it's overkill, if it's a safety measure that's a different story. Im sure youll do well at the dyno regardless if you have the three pumps or just one large one. I made 577whp with one big aeromotive already. Good luck at the dyno, i hope all turns out well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (nycvr6)*

I was maybe thinking if u want to have a back up pump 
(for the big pump) then use two at the most 
but im pretty sure you make it work ican see that u did your reasearch
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 turbo fuel pump or pumps (FULLE LOADED)*

If someone gives me there email addy I've got a setup running 2 k-jet pumps in a secondry ally tank with inline filter and aeromotive lines and fittings. I use the Std VW pump as a lifter pump to the secondry tank. Sits where the Std fuel filter sits and needs no mods to the body work of Std fuel tank.
Mike


----------

